# ....LIMA...!



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

distintos angulos d lima LA HORRIBLE 





















































































































* Casa Barberis*









-----


















*Universidad San Marcos*










---

*Malecon de Chorrillos*



















---
































































*Parke el reducto miraflores*











*unas calles del centro*
































































todo gracias a:www.worldisround.com
fotos :Jorge Arce


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hay mi Lima, Lima, pronto la veré nuevamente. Gracias Claudita, nuevas tomas, interesante, esa casa se llama Casa Barberis? en la Ave. Arequipa, donde venden artesanias?, no sabia.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que bella la lema.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

excelentes fotos caludia, felicitaciones.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

asi es, nuevos angulos de las ya conocidas zonas, pero siempre agradables para apreeciar !


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buenas fotos, Claudia! Muy bien!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Lima es una ciudad de sentimientos encontrados, es fea y hermosa a la vez, igual me gusta, bonitas fotos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)




----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazo el thread! Cheveres las fotos Clau!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:bowtie: Grax por sus comentarios, aunq en realidad quien se lleva el reconocimiento es el q las tomo  pero normal yo las recibo en su nombre :colgate:


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Lindas fotos...bien por Las Begonias*



*ClauDia* said:


> :bowtie: Grax por sus comentarios, aunq en realidad quien se lleva el reconocimiento es el q las tomo  pero normal yo las recibo en su nombre :colgate:


Sigo sosteniendo que ha sido un enorme acierto el poner Tottus en la esquina con Juan de Arona... 
Me gustò mucho la Casa De Barberis... 
El Olivar de San Isidro,como siempre...IMPECABLE !!!...
Me causò gracia que siga en pie el sitio donde se ponen los guardias de trànsito para dirigirlo..no sè como se llaman... me gusta que tengan propaganda de Inca Kola...que hace añares no la tomo !!!! :gaah: El centro lo veo limpio,de hecho,mucho mejor que en los 80s... 
Noto que està de moda ese "look" como de red de pescador en las fachadas...lo veo en Tottus y tambièn en el Multicine Alcàzar... 
Dodi :banana:


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

buen aporte, estan buenas las fotos!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy bien Claudia!!!!! excelente contribuciòn, me ha gustado la foto de la Universidad de San Marcos y del Sonesta, me gusta mucho esa cadena de hoteles.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Siempre es bueno ver fotos bonitas de lima, buen thread cloria


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

excelentes tomas!!! :runaway: 

las primeras estan muy buenas


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Buenas tomas !! ,, todos los sagas se parecen verdad !? ,, en diseno ,!! ,, me gusta muhco ese edificio del banco de credito !! chevres tomas !!


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

muy buenas fotos claudia


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

que bacan chorrillos... hay una foto que me hizo recordar a arequipa


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Digan lo que digan, Lima es simplemente sensacional. Me encanta, una ciudad que combina muy bien su pasado virreynal con su presente moderno y hacia la prosperidad


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Ya son muy conicidas estas zonas pero con stos nuevos angulos se ven mucho mejor.


----------

